# Auto High Beam feature for F80 M3



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok, will install 3.24.3 and psd 55.4 Cable ordered


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

SZL ordered and enet cable too. Will let you know when i get all parts


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I think it works


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, if you are lucky, after you install SZL, you will just need to inject CAFD into ECU, add 5AC to FA, write FA to car VCM, and VO Code SZL, and then you will have working HBA. If you are unlucky, then you will first need to Flash SZL.
> 
> As for coding Anti-Dazzle, there are only about 40 or so Threads here are Bimmerfest detailing it.


I understand this so far:
1.add 5AC to FA Thats in SALPA element
2. Write FA to car VCM I guess code new feature to car 
Now I am working on understanding "inject CAFD into ECU" and "VO code SZL"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> I understand this so far:
> 1.add 5AC to FA Thats in SALPA element
> 2. Write FA to car VCM I guess code new feature to car
> Now I am working on understanding "inject CAFD into ECU" and "VO code SZL"


As for 2, no, that does not code anything. That simply writes the modified FA to the car. "VO code SZL" is where the coding occurs.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I wanted to edit in e-sys and its asking me for token My pin wont work. 
I need pin from token master. Sucks Who is that


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> I wanted to edit in e-sys and its asking me for token My pin wont work.
> I need pin from token master. Sucks Who is that


When you first installed E-Sys Launcher Premium, you should have created a .EST Token and PIN to use. You do not get this from TokenMaster.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Doesnt work I guess i will reinstall esys


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Reinstalled and my free token generated file is C:/Data/FREETO~1.EST and in options, this time I didnt change it to on in c data file like in instructions FreeToken.est I left my file and my pin work now


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok, if I open E sys from Esys icon My pin wont work If I open Esys with Esys launcher premium icon My pin works Is this normal ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> Ok, if I open E sys from Esys icon My pin wont work If I open Esys with Esys launcher premium icon My pin works Is this normal ?


Yes.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I Did some coding today:

1. Open/Close mirrors with remote / key fob

2. Open/Close all windows with remote / key fob

3. Remove disclaimer for iDrive

4. All door unlock at ignition shutoff

5. Displays entire SMS instead just 3 lines

6. Enable video/DVD in motion

7. Remove speed locks for video, sms, office msg

Thank you Shawn, also I saw High Beam Assistant in my FA menu. What us that mean ? Is it good thing ?


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Btw all coding works, lol nice


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> ...Thank you Shawn, also I saw High Beam Assistant in my FA menu. What us that mean ? Is it good thing ?


You mean you have Option 5AC in your FA?


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

HBA in CAF file no 5AC in salapa


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> View attachment 517838
> View attachment 517839
> 
> HBA in CAF file no 5AC in salapa


So car does not have HBA option then, which is why CAFD is set for nicht_aktiv.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Correct, just option is there


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> Correct, just option is there


Ok. Well nothing to do there unless you were to retrofit 5AC.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

So what would be a proper way to install SZL ?
Disconnect battery lead, install SZL, reconnect battery, than what ?
Is this correct order


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> So what would be a proper way to install SZL ?
> Disconnect battery lead, install SZL, reconnect battery, than what ?
> Is this correct order


I never retrofit SZL, but like any ECU retrofit, install it, flash it, and code it.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

So do I 
1.disconnect battery 
2. Install and reconnect battery
3. How you flash it ?
4. How you code it?
You said inject CAFD, what that means ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> So do I
> 1.disconnect battery
> 2. Install and reconnect battery
> 3. How you flash it ?
> ...


Yes, disconnect battery and install, and reconnect battery.

During Flash Process, CAFD will be injected and ECU Coded, so you do not do this as seperate step.

E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:

https://mega.co.nz/#!gtI1DLLD!oHCQrh-axVrWvaB5E0pJKz73RO6b1syn-9eEytBH1qo


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok so inject CAFD means flash and code SZL


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> Ok so inject CAFD means flash and code SZL


No, it does not, as you can do so in some cases without flashing ECU.

In your case, since you will be flashing SZL, it will be part of the flashing process, so you do not have to worry about it as a separate process. Just follow the Flashing Guide.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Can I try just to inject first, or it is impossible


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> Can I try just to inject first, or it is impossible


You can try, but I seldom see it work on new ECU from factory, and never with used ECU.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

So I need E-sys 3.26.0 and PsdZData 54.0?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> So I need E-sys 3.26.0 and PsdZData 54.0?


I would use the latest PSdZData. If ECU comes with firmware higher than 54.0, you would not be able to use 54.0 PSdZData to inject CAFD into it.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

What do you expect to see after new SZL is installed ?
What would car do ?
What would I see in E-sys reads?
Do you recommend doing it myself or remote ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> What do you expect to see after new SZL is installed ?
> What would car do ?
> What would I see in E-sys reads?
> Do you recommend doing it myself or remote ?


I recommend you or someone else locally follow the flashing Guide, and when it is done, SZL should appear in SVT with CAFD that has Green Dot next to it.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Is SZL in KOMBI now
Where do you see it in E-sys?


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

SVT ok lol thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> Is SZL in KOMBI now
> Where do you see it in E-sys?


It would be in SVT as it's own ECU. but maybe car not have one now though.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Which options i remove/add in salapa ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markom3 said:


> which options i remove/add in salapa ?


5ac


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Add before inject process or if i have to flash/ code process?


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Or even before I install new SZL?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> Or even before I install new SZL?


It is needed before VO Coding or before Flashing.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok change salapa - add 5AC than install new SZL and cross my fingers lol Right?


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

It will work with $485 ;-)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> It will work with $485 ;-)


Haha....nothing is ever cheaper after it leaves the Assembly Line...


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I am doing Poor-Man version of Lighting Package )))))


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Now I wish I ordered that Package O well Its ok Hopefully next time


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Did you see my video? I ripped my car apart to check those xenon flaps Lol I just like to work around cars. I guess


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Look at it this way: once you have the SZL in place, and if everything ends up working well with enabling no-glare high beams on LEDs, you will have a wonderful opportunity to put together the first video showing how to retrofit the full lighting package to an F8x.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Look at it this way: once you have the SZL in place, and if everything ends up working well with enabling no-glare high beams on LEDs, you will have a wonderful opportunity to put together the first video showing how to retrofit the full lighting package to an F8x.


)) Maybe video how to retrofit xenons to Lighting Package. I dont think i ll ever get tunnel no glare feature, unless i spend some $$ on EU LEDs or Xenons.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Shawn, I talk to AutoNation online dept and part number ****1146 is SZL with:
1) Line Departure Warning
2) Driving Assistance
3) Heated Steering wheel button
4) Auto High Beam button
Am I gona have to code all those modules or injecting CAFD or flashing SZL will do it?
Guy said ETA of delivery is mid next week, they have it on stock . I wish i knew that before ordering at ESC.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Your prior posting: "Well, if you are lucky, after you install SZL, you will just need to inject CAFD into ECU, add 5AC to FA, write FA to car VCM, and VO Code SZL, and then you will have working HBA. If you are unlucky, then you will first need to Flash SZL."

Ok Shawn I installed SZL, no errors poped out 







Now before installation, SZL wasn't on a list under Read ECU. 
After installation same thing, SZL not on list or I don't know where to look. 







I save FA after installation and I added 5AC into VO, calculate FA and no errors. Than I write FA to car VCM and no errors. I still cant find SZL. 
I drove car and SZL works like old one did, with all its functions, except Auto High Beam wont turn on green sign in instrument cluster. 
So, what i do now ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> Your prior posting: "Well, if you are lucky, after you install SZL, you will just need to inject CAFD into ECU, add 5AC to FA, write FA to car VCM, and VO Code SZL, and then you will have working HBA. If you are unlucky, then you will first need to Flash SZL."
> 
> Ok Shawn I installed SZL, no errors poped out
> ...
> ...


Try Read ECU instead of Read SVT.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I did Results are up there 
1) connect 2) activate FA 3) Read ECU Thats what i did


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> I did Results are up there
> 1) connect 2) activate FA 3) Read ECU Thats what i did


Need to create Flash TAL and see if it shows up.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

) and how i do that I can follow instructions but I am not very familiar with esys terms


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> ) and how i do that I can follow instructions but I am not very familiar with esys terms


Go to Comfort Mode => TAL-Calculating
- Load FA with 5AC in it
- Activate FA
- Read and Save SVT Actual (SVT_ist)
- Create an SVT Target (SVT_soll)
Under KIS/SVT Target Calculation Strategy, select Complete Flash
Select I-Step (shipm.) to your original I-Level as read and shown in VCM I-Step (Shipment) 
Select I-Step (target.) to the latest I-Level
Do a KIS/SVT Target Calculation and Save

Do you see SZL in SVT Target?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shawn, I do not know if this is of any help, but I will mention it just in case. I have an F8x like MarkoM3 and it came with HBA from the factory (so I have the SZL stalk). However, I do not have the SZL module in my SVT tree. Is it possible that it might have been integrated within FEM_BODY?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> Shawn, I do not know if this is of any help, but I will mention it just in case. I have an F8x like MarkoM3 and it came with HBA from the factory (so I have the SZL stalk). However, I do not have the SZL module in my SVT tree. Is it possible that it might have been integrated within FEM_BODY?


I was beginning to wonder this myself. On F25, I think it is integrated in JBBF junction box, so for F3x and F8x, it may very well be integrated in FEM_BODY.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> I was beginning to wonder this myself. On F25, I think it is integrated in JBBF junction box, so for F3x and F8x, it may very well be integrated in FEM_BODY.


There are a few things that seem to be related to SZL in FEM_BODY. Would you like me to check anything in order to help MarkoM3?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> There are a few things that seem to be related to SZL in FEM_BODY. Would you like me to check anything in order to help MarkoM3?


Thanks, but I think at this point he should just try and VO Code FEM_BODY with 5AC and see what he gets.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> There are a few things that seem to be related to SZL in FEM_BODY. Would you like me to check anything in order to help MarkoM3?


Any help is welcome


----------

